# Hello



## diz

I just wanted to say hi :flower:

This is my third pregnancy, and will be my third home birth. I live in North Wales with my husband, two sons, two dogs and two cats. Not sure what we are having yet, but I'm putting my money on another boy :dohh::baby::thumbup: xx


----------



## diz

Gosh, everyone over here used to be very friendly and quite an active bunch...what's happened?


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi, it certainly is quieter these days. Congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm not hb but am looking forward to my 3rd birth at the birthing centre. My first 3 were hospital births and the difference in the experience is quite amazing.


----------



## fuschia

Hi Diz.
I think this thread in particular is a little quieter than it used to be !,

I check here regularly because I am planning a home birth... It will be my second baby after having a c section first time !

So I am 'going against the grain'. I'm quite nervous but so excited and just hope I can get organised !

Did you have water births each time ?


----------



## tankel

Hi diz, I'm having a home birth as well. This is my first. I plan to do a water birth.


----------



## NDH

Hi Diz and welcome :) I'm planing my first homebirth (for the 5th time :wacko:)

I've always planned on homebirhing but with my last two births a homebirth was not an option financially so I'm excited to finally have one.


----------



## diz

hello everyone, congratulations on your pregnancies, and i hope your home births and birth in the birth centre are a positive experience for you all. I laboured both times in the pool, but got out to deliver. I'm hoping to deliver in the pool this time round. 

NDH - baby number 5! wow!!! would love to be a fly on the wall during family celebrations, especially when they all grow up and start to bring boyfriends and girlfriend round 

Tankel - good luck on your first birth. its a very interesting experience discovering what your body does during it all xx

Fuchsia - good luck. i know getting the support for a HB after a CS can be difficult. i hope it goes well for you.

mumatmadhouse, birth enters are great places. they help to give woman a more controlled and positive environment. x


----------



## tankel

Im excited and nervous at the same time. 

Any reason you got out of the pool to deliver?


----------



## NDH

Oh no sorry this is just my 3rd baby, I've just been planning my first home birth for 5 pregnancies as 4 ended in mc. I should have been more clear as I definitely wasn't :haha:


I do want lots of babies though.


----------



## tankel

Me too, Ndh. I'm hoping for 4. I better get a move on. :haha:


----------



## diz

tankel said:


> Im excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Any reason you got out of the pool to deliver?

The first time round the water got too cool. The second time round...I'm not sure why...just seemed like a good idea at the time, though manoeuvring over a blow up pool whilst wanting to push wasn't the most sane desission! :wacko: :blush:


----------



## tankel

:haha: hopefully you don't get those insane ideas this time around.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi Diz! I live in Bristol now but originally from North Wales too! :)
I know I was saying the other day how this used to be a really buzzing area. Ive had a hospital birth (bad times) and then a enjoyable home birth with my little boy. Going for a water birth for my little lady this time!


----------



## diz

Hi Abz, I really hope your water birth goes well for you. Where abouts in North Wales did you live?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Originally Rhyl then moved to Prestatyn for a bit. Worked in Colwyn Bay. You? :)


----------

